# This stuff is amazing



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

beautiful use of color -- so artistic -- scroll down to the handwarmers

http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Super! Very primitive in the art gallery sense. Reminds me of some Peruvian pieces I've seen.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

amazing...those colours will brighten any winter's day.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy Cow! She can create such works of art. Boy oh boy, she is talented. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lovely color work and striking designs and embellishments!! Wish I had some of those.

Lynne


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting,what absoloutely magnificent work and use of colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutely amazing,works of art.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> beautiful use of color -- so artistic -- scroll down to the handwarmers
> 
> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/


I went all the way to the end and responded to follow this BlogSpot in English.

WOW!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Love her stuff. It would be great if she would publish a how too for those of us who lack her creativity and imagination.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful work, I wish my French was better.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

They must take a lot of time! Very unique!!! Beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I scrolled to the bottom and asked to be put on the e-mail list in English for updates to the blog. Thanks.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## marymtc (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW! Ilove the colors and details.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish I had 1/10 of their creativity. It is simply WOW!


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful real works of art I would love to be able to create such beauties !!


----------



## Crafty_Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

Amazing talent! She does wonderful work.


----------



## Crafty_Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

Amazing talent! She does wonderful work.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder if there are any patterns? Her work is awesome! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that!!! it goes to show sometimes 'more is more' and these turned out amazing


----------



## JudieG (Jul 8, 2011)

Can any one suggest any designers or patterns similar to these beautiful pieces?-truly works of art but I amnot that creative


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

beautiful creative work!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great site. Thanks


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

What a site!!!!!!!!!!! I wish there were patterns for the smaller items. I too have joined her blog in English


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Did anyone follow the link to her boutique? She has some fabulous stuff!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow-her use of color and design is amazing. I did translate it thanks to Google to truly enjoy. Thanks for posting. I have subscribed to her blog in English. :thumbup:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> Beautiful work, I wish my French was better.


Go back and do what I did, Ann. You can get the BlogSpot in English.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

tigerfan said:


> What a site!!!!!!!!!!! I wish there were patterns for the smaller items. I too have joined her blog in English


Thanks for your sugggestion. I too went back to subscribe to her blog in English. Her use of color and design is amazing. Will have to share this with some of my artist friends who do not knit.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> beautiful use of color -- so artistic -- scroll down to the handwarmers
> 
> http://tricotcolor.blogspot.com/


Wow. Very interesting, unique and beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing creative work, thanks for this gem !


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I am inspired again. Thanks so much


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

lOVELY for sure .. thanks for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous....need lots of time to do these.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. GREAT use of color.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> Holy Cow! She can create such works of art. Boy oh boy, she is talented. Thanks for posting.


DITTO


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I AM IN LOVE!
I wish I could get ahold of some of her patterns.
The colors just snap.
Wonderful work.
Amazing art, and colors.
ayjay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!
And I love the collors!!!!
Wish I could make such things.
I think I'm going to try it once.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I looked in her shop, but I don't know how to convert Euros to US dollars. What would 33 Euros be, if some one knows. I would love to be able to buy patterns, such talent and use of color.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

missylam said:


> I looked in her shop, but I don't know how to convert Euros to US dollars. What would 33 Euros be, if some one knows. I would love to be able to buy patterns, such talent and use of color.


33 euros is about 30 dollars.........I think it is very expensive for a pattern

:shock:


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

wow very color full


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, fascinating use of color!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

The designs and the colors are just OVER THE TOP!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

missylam said:


> I looked in her shop, but I don't know how to convert Euros to US dollars. What would 33 Euros be, if some one knows. I would love to be able to buy patterns, such talent and use of color.


http://www.onlineconversion.com/

This converts tons of things. Currency is up to date for each day. It's under the first link (Most Popular or something like that). As of this minute, 33 euros = $45!!! That doesn't sound right for a pattern.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ann Eales said:


> Beautiful work, I wish my French was better.


If you go aaaalllll the way to the end, you can select a translation in English (or many other languages, apparently). Pretty good and sometimes hilarious.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Marileen said:


> 33 euros is about 30 dollars.........I think it is very expensive for a pattern
> 
> :shock:


I believe the prices are for the items themselves, not patterns.


----------



## Tricotcolor (Dec 15, 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et tous ! Un grand merci pour ce partage de mon blog et merci aussi d'aimer mon travail coloré !
A très bientôt !
Hélène TRICOTCOLOR


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

So many creative designs. Some people are so very talented!
These are beautiful.
Thanks for sharing this site.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

ITS BETTER than whats been in my head -i like creating and those bright colors are brilliant -its something like i would make some day -i just started 1 yr ago but have sewn clothes for decades- now its knitting -i must say i frog a lot!


----------



## AriaF89 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

